# Performance review



## stace (Feb 2, 2005)

I've been at my job for 3 months now. This is after 8 years of doing nothing. I work in a department store. They told me when I started that I would get a raise after 3 months. A few days ago when I walked in, my manager handed me a piece of paper notifying me of my raise. (Nothing to get too excited over - it's 25 cents, meaning I now make a whole quarter over minimum wage - but it's better than nothing, right?)

Later she called up to our area and asked me to come down to her office. It's performance review time for everyone in the store but because I've only been there 3 months, she didn't have much to evaluate me on, she just wanted to let me know what I will be reviewed on next year. She said I'm great with the customers and that my coworkers love having me there. She said when she schedules some of my coworkers with people they don't like, they let her know they would rather work with me!

I'm not sure how much of this was her being nice and one of the assistant managers doesn't seem to like me much but that might be my perception of it. I do know I've overheard comments like "Stacey is one of the only new people who does any work" and a few people have said that they're glad I'm working with them because they know we will get the store straightened fast after closing and get out early.

I *know* I work hard and part of that is so I don't have to stand around talking to my coworkers. I still have a long way to go with my SA. I rarely look customers in the eye. I get nervous if there's a problem and call for a manager too easily. (I always seem to get the assistant manager who doesn't like me! Another new girl has commented on the same thing happening to her. We both think the asst. manager thinks we're stupid.)


----------



## stace (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks, Zee.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Congratulations :yay and Hey, as long as your manager thinks your doing a good job who cares what your coworkers think (they don't pay you), keep up the good work. :banana I worked in a department store once I know how hard it is.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 17, 2005)

Congratulations Stace for the raise!!!

well done . 
It does not matter much , how much money raise. 
what matters is , recognition for your work from manager. Recognation really helps to feel better about your self , increase the self confidence & boost the morale, which is huge intangible benefit, can not comapre with money raise. 

Good Luck


----------



## trinity18 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Performance Review*

I have my first "review" at a new job, today. Nervous wreck. I also call to ask questions, too easily, but every call I take at work is recorded and they want us to give customers the correct answer. One lady kind of "sighs" every time I call her. It can be really hard, and I understand. I just kind of grit my teeth every time I have to call her. Being recorded all the time can be kind of hard with SA, especially when there are so many things I simply don't know.


----------

